# Um... what? E-cigs allowed at a Cigarette workplace but smoking is not?



## Stroodlepuff (23/10/14)

Maker of 'Camel' cigarettes bans smoking in workplaces, but will allow e-cigarettes

Read more: http://www.ctvnews.ca/health/maker-...ll-allow-e-cigarettes-1.2066194#ixzz3GwxlkjxD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (23/10/14)

Wow, surprising twist lol..


----------



## CraftyZA (23/10/14)

Nooby said:


> Wow, surprising twist lol..


surprising twist is better than surprising twisp

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wesley (23/10/14)

Oh, the irony!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

